# Columbia University Film MFA - Creative Producing 2021



## Cody Young

Didn't see a thread for the Creative Producing concentration at Columbia for this upcoming year. Figured I would make my own since the application went live today.


----------



## Chris W

Good luck! Are you no longer at AFI?


----------



## Cody Young

Chris W said:


> Good luck! Are you no longer at AFI?


 I ended up switching to BU at the last moment, the scholarships were too good to turn down. I'm planning on applying to AFI and a bunch of other schools for Creative Producing though.


----------



## Chris W

Cody Young said:


> I ended up switching to BU at the last moment, the scholarships were too good to turn down. I'm planning on applying to AFI and a bunch of other schools for Creative Producing though.


Nice... can you change your application status's then? Feel free to join the BU student club too.


----------



## Cody Young

Chris W said:


> Nice... can you change your application status's then? Feel free to join the BU student club too.


Will do.


----------



## angelah

did anyone else apply to creative producing this year? According to last year's stats, interviews should be going out in the next two weeks?


----------



## Cody Young

angelah said:


> did anyone else apply to creative producing this year? According to last year's stats, interviews should be going out in the next two weeks?


I did. I haven’t seen anything in my email yet, but fingers crossed I hear something this week or next! Good luck!


----------



## dddwwwiii

I applied this program, too! Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Cody Young

Just got an interview request. I’m scheduled for next Wednesday!


----------



## Chris W

Cody Young said:


> Just got an interview request. I’m scheduled for next Wednesday!


Congrats! Be sure to update your application with the dates and info.  Good luck!


----------



## minari_2103

Got mine,too!
I’m an international


----------



## dddwwwiii

Me too! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hos123

.


----------



## Emanbahloul

congratulations to everyone and best of luck! Can u guts update us when you do your interview?


----------



## sharvari

I'm new here but I am scheduled for an interview tomorrow (2/17). Good luck to everyone!! I'm an international applicant, so I'm curious to see if/how my interview process differs from domestic applicants. Nevertheless, I'm a bundle of nerves and excitement!


----------



## Hos123

Anyone has finished the interview? Any info or tips to share?😊


----------



## dddwwwiii

cmnsnm said:


> Anyone has finished the interview? Any info or tips to share?😊


Hi! I did it today! Just simple questions like why Columbia? Why America? Movies I love to watch. It's quick and comfortable.


----------



## Hos123

Ankkie said:


> 你好！我今天做到了！简单的问题，例如为什么选择哥伦比亚？为什么是美国？我喜欢看的电影。快速舒适。


Thx a lot！


----------



## dddwwwiii

cmnsnm said:


> Thx a lot! It seems like we come from the same country and same university....I graduated from CUC too....and may I ask which two professors did the interview?😂


I don't remember hahaha. Let's add wechat and talk more!


----------



## JeanTrier

Ankkie said:


> Hi! I did it today! Just simple questions like why Columbia? Why America? Movies I love to watch. It's quick and comfortable.


Hi I am also Columbia applicant from china, would you like to add my wechat? 289271740


----------



## JeanTrier

Ankkie said:


> Hi! I did it today! Just simple questions like why Columbia? Why America? Movies I love to watch. It's quick and comfortable.


Hi I am also Columbia applicant from china, would you like to add my wechat? 289271740


----------



## Holly.A

Current CP student here to answer questions.


----------



## Monocled

Hey everyone! Was looking for a thread on Creative Producing at Columbia University 2021 and couldn't find one, so simply made one to connect with everyone who applied for the program


----------



## Jackson0829

Cody Young said:


> Didn't see a thread for the Creative Producing concentration at Columbia for this upcoming year. Figured I would make my own since the application went live today.


Hi Cody, I'm also an applicant of Columbia who took the interview. May I ask you when did you get accepted?


----------



## Cody Young

Jackson0829 said:


> Hi Cody, I'm also an applicant of Columbia who took the interview. May I ask you when did you get accepted?


I was notified on 3.12 by Maureen Ryan via phone call


----------



## 0rang3.chan

Other than phone calls, how else do they notify you? I haven't gotten any updates... (I'm International btw)


----------



## zsablinska

Hi! I got a call yesterday from a professor at Columbia saying I got in, but I haven't gotten any email confirmation, has this happened to anyone?


----------



## meep

zsablinska said:


> Hi! I got a call yesterday from a professor at Columbia saying I got in, but I haven't gotten any email confirmation, has this happened to anyone?


was this for creative producing?


----------



## zsablinska

abo said:


> was this for creative producing?


Yes, Lance Weiler called me


----------



## Cody Young

zsablinska said:


> Hi! I got a call yesterday from a professor at Columbia saying I got in, but I haven't gotten any email confirmation, has this happened to anyone?


It has happened to me. I got the call on the 12th and I’m still waiting for my official admissions offer. I may call them today to see what is up with mine


----------



## zsablinska

Cody Young said:


> It has happened to me. I got the call on the 12th and I’m still waiting for my official admissions offer. I may call them today to see what is up with mine


You can't place calls to the admissions office since everyone is working remotely I think, when I called it said to contact them via email, I sent an email today so we'll see


----------



## Chris W

zsablinska said:


> Hi! I got a call yesterday from a professor at Columbia saying I got in, but I haven't gotten any email confirmation, has this happened to anyone?


Congrats!! You can request access to the private Columbia forum here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University


----------



## anniewaits

I think we were all on the Screenwriting/Directing one...oh well.  I'll add to this thread.  Hello!


----------



## Tianyu Yang

Just got the email informing there’s an update. Get waitlisted  it says the seat could be available any time before the end  of summer.


----------



## bean

There is one but it got categorized in discussions instead of application year threads. Probably still good to have one in year threads to not flood the screenwriting/directing folks.
Columbia University Film MFA - Creative Producing 2021​


----------



## Chris W

bean said:


> There is one but it got categorized in discussions instead of application year threads. Probably still good to have one in year threads to not flood the screenwriting/directing folks.
> Columbia University Film MFA - Creative Producing 2021​


Good catch. I moved it.


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Xuejie Shao

dddwwwiii said:


> I don't remember hahaha. Let's add wechat and talk more!





Kai Luo said:


> Hi I am also Columbia applicant from china, would you like to add my wechat? 289271740


Hello, me too! my wechat is 13050544430. Let we talk!


----------

